# JRTruh



## JRTruh (Apr 9, 2021)

Have Mahindra 2015 tractor. 3 point hitch will not go all the way down. Shredder skid plate remains about 2 inches above ground level. Used to lower enough for skid plate to come to rest on the ground.
Cannot get a low enough cut on grass. Have cycled lift numerous times after turning valve (right under seat) that controls rate of decent. No change.
Have tried operation with shredder and without shredder attached. Tractor has about 120 hours. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have to check the location of the pins in your three point lift arms to see if you can get a little more drop in the hitch.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
Does your tractor have a 3 pt draft control lever? If so move that lever forward.


----------

